# Should I Purchase This Logan 200



## Evanmetal99 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi new here. Hope I'm in the right area. I have a chance to buy a model.200 logan. 10"lathe. Wich I guess is from 1948? The lathe is missing the original stand. But everything else seems to be there. I don't think it is the original motor. It's comes with a Dayton 1/2 horse motor. And no tooling. The gears and everything seem to be in good shape. But I was wondering if you need diffrent sets of gears to run diffrent speeds ? Or is it just the one set? I would only really be using thislathe for small bungs and spacers , motorcycle type stuff. He's asking 500 and won't go any lower,he did do some painting on it i guess , it worth it?[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 1, 2016)

i would


----------



## A618fan2 (Feb 1, 2016)

You'll need change gears to do threading - does he have those?  They're available via ebay but they'll probably run you $150+ and tooling is going to set you back another $100+  That makes it a $750 lathe at least.  If it were me, I'd hold out for one with a quick change gear box or at least the complete gear set. 

John

P.S.  That divider head might seal the deal if it were included


----------



## Evanmetal99 (Feb 1, 2016)

A618fan2 said:


> You'll need change gears to do threading - does he have those?  They're available via ebay but they'll probably run you $150+ and tooling is going to set you back another $100+  That makes it a $750 lathe at least.  If it were me, I'd hold out for one with a quick change gear box or at least the complete gear set.
> 
> John
> 
> P.S.  That divider head might seal the deal if it were included





Now when you say complete gear set? (Forgive my ignorance  ahah) I mean it has all the gears he claims it has variable 6 speeds? If that means anything or is it literally a whole other set of gears?  Is that what that is? It is included ,it's made by harding


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 2, 2016)

John,

"Speed" as he used it refers to the spindle RPM.  The other "Speed" pertinent to a lathe is called "Feed" (usually) or Feed Rate, and refers to how fast the carriage moves at a given spindle RPM or more correctly to how far the carriage advances for one complete revolution of the spindle.  This is generally specified as so many thousandths of an inch for the finer feeds and so many threads per inch for the coarser ones. This figure is independent of spindle RPM.  With the gears (called Change Gears) that are presumably present on the left end of the headstock, you have only one feed.  In order to get different feeds, you have to change some of the gears.  If you look inside of the change gear cover that should be on the left end of the headstock, you should see what's commonly referred to as a "Threading Chart".  This information is often repeated in the operator's manual on the particular machine.  A complete set of change gears consists of all of the gears necessary to set up for each thread and each feed shown on the chart.  You can with some difficulty make up the required gears list from the threading chart.  But you may be able to do it more easily from the parts list.


----------



## bama7 (Feb 2, 2016)

If I remember correctly, there are 11 more gears than the ones already bolted to the gear train under the cover.  I will look for the list of gears and post the results when I find them.


----------



## Evanmetal99 (Feb 2, 2016)

Awesome thank you guys! I think I'm going to buy it today, a friend of mine said he would give me some basic tooling for it to get me going. And I always love to restore and hunt down things. I appreciate the info!


----------



## bama7 (Feb 2, 2016)

This is the info I received sometime back when I was looking for change gears.  I got mine off craigslist from a guy in South Carolina.  I do not have any gears myself, this is just a quote.


"A full set of change gears will have the following tooth counts, and will have multiples of a couple sizes as a full set has 17 gears. I do not know which two were supplied as duplicates. I am fortunate in that I believe I have two full sets, and even have three and four each of a couple of the gears. 

16 - 18 - 24 - 32 - 36 - 40 - 44 - 46 - 48 - 52 - 54 - 56 - 60 - 64 - 72"


----------



## Evanmetal99 (Feb 2, 2016)

bama7 said:


> This is the info I received sometime back when I was looking for change gears.  I got mine off craigslist from a guy in South Carolina.  I do not have any gears myself, this is just a quote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## David VanNorman (Feb 2, 2016)

Did anyone see the Jack shaft for this machine ? I know some the Logans use a support to cary the jack shaft and the motor.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 3, 2016)

On the Logan web site I just happened to stumble on this list of standard gears, the ones with the (2) after them means there are 2 of them.   

*The standard set includes:   16, 18, 24(2), 32(2), 36, 40, 44, 46, 48, 52, 54, 56, 60, 64, and 72 tooth gears.  
*
Found it on this page about metric threading:
http://lathe.com/tips/metric_thread_charts/index.htm


----------

